# P60L high CRI mod



## bstrickler (May 23, 2010)

I have 4 high CRI P4 LED's that I have sitting around, dying to be used. I'll put them to use by modding 4 P60L's for $15/each (plus shipping).

If you want, for an extra charge, I could put a new 16mm driver in it (as long as you have the driver already. I don't have any on hand right now).

I can work with other LED's, as well, but you'll have to supply them for now.

If you want an XP-G/E or XR-E put in, PM me, and I'll see what we can do.


Edit:

If this proves to be popular enough, I'll consider buying more LED's, in neutral and warm white. Right now, I have 4,000k neutral white. IIRC, CRI is ~85. I can get them on stars, and then remove them, to get 93 CRI LED's in both warm and neutral.

~Brian


----------

